# Diablo 3!!!!!!



## Craig788 (Apr 16, 2012)

Right boys,

14 days, 13 hours, 4 min and 28 seconds to go!!

iv already booked my day off work on release day!
phone will be off and its just me and the hordes of hell!

Who is with me???


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

^^^^LOL


----------



## Andreth (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm driving myself crazy with the wait. After playing the open beta weekend I've been hooked. So cruel... must find something to do for 2 weeks agh. I should probably do something productive so I can then be completely unproductive when it comes out lol


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

I am ready! I am even going to stop playing ANY video games a week prior May 15th to get the juices flowing. =P


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

i'll probably wait until the first major patch is released


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Tried out open beta, got hooked. It feels like the longest wait ever from open beta weekend to release.


----------



## Blanck (Apr 16, 2012)

*Squeel* Only 6 more days!


----------



## Craig788 (Apr 16, 2012)

counting down the days


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Alright so i'm just going to ask a few dumb questions because i'm intrigued by this game:

1. Is this game accessible to someone who hasn't played the first two and has never played a game similar to it?

2. Do you need a mic in order to casually play online with a group of people?

3. What will be the most popular mode in this game and can you briefly summarize it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

can't wait!just starting to read up on it... what class are you all gonna be going with?.. necromancer was always my favorite in 1 and 2 so ill probably go with the witch doctor..


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

6 days before D3 makes more addicts than crack


----------



## Warpedsanity (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm also taking off work to play lol can't wait!!


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

HTF said:


> can't wait!just starting to read up on it... what class are you all gonna be going with?.. necromancer was always my favorite in 1 and 2 so ill probably go with the witch doctor..


necromancer wasn't in diablo 1. but yeah, its my favorite in d2.

if i ever buy it, the class I will try out first is probably the monk. it looks similar to the paladin.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Weeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Only a matter of time until I faceroll more bads. :yes

brb blindfolding myself and tying my hands down so that they at least have a chance. :um

in b4 "someone died in pvp" :teeth

toodles.


----------



## Craig788 (Apr 16, 2012)

lol


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

gorbulas said:


> necromancer wasn't in diablo 1. but yeah, its my favorite in d2.
> 
> if i ever buy it, the class I will try out first is probably the monk. it looks similar to the paladin.


ahhh your right!.. thats cool.. paladin was fun to play aswell


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

ohh and i just realized i'm off that day!!


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

Heads up.

Diablo 3 cannot be played offline


----------



## Warpedsanity (Sep 12, 2011)

That's nothing new it's something blizzard did wih Starcraft 2 as well.


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

I won't be touching Diablo 3 because of it. :no


----------



## Warpedsanity (Sep 12, 2011)

Lol Get over it, not that big of a deal. Wait for it to come to console I guess


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

They supposedly made it online only to benefit us ... but its to combat piracy. That's what happens when you get bought by Activision ... letting the retards control your game. You can't fight piracy, you can only make your customers happy. There will be a crack so you can play it offline the day it comes out anyway. There wasn't a big reaction to Starcraft 2 because the best part of the game is multiplayer, and single player is a like an extra long tutorial preparing you. In D3, its more solo oriented, so its going to turn users away like you guys.


----------



## Warpedsanity (Sep 12, 2011)

It's not going to affect me one bit


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

gorbulas said:


> They supposedly made it online only to benefit us ... but its to combat piracy. That's what happens when you get bought by Activision ... letting the retards control your game. You can't fight piracy, you can only make your customers happy. There will be a crack so you can play it offline the day it comes out anyway. There wasn't a big reaction to Starcraft 2 because the best part of the game is multiplayer, and single player is a like an extra long tutorial preparing you. In D3, its more solo oriented, so its going to turn users away like you guys.


 
What I find a bit puzzling is that Activition have only gone so far as to use steam before (unless I've missed something). Now I don't like steam but at least you can play steam games offline. This must have been mostly a Blizzard decision. 

No offence intended to anyone in this thread but IMV there are too many sheeple among gamers who are just willing to take this on the chin and buy these games regardless. Making this a "permanent internet connection" game is a step too far, unnecessary and I'll be boycotting it like many other gamers. If they release a version that doesn't require a constant connection or a patch that nullifies it then I'll but it. Otherwise Blizzard can kiss my ***.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

UKPhobe said:


> Making this a "permanent internet connection" game is a step too far


Who does not have an internet connection in this day and age? :um
You can still play essentially singleplayer when you're online.
Just make a private game.

There's free internet in a growing number of places, cafes, hotels, camp sites and so forth.  So even people who commute can play d3 from various locations.

If you intend to overlook the game for that, I think you're missing out.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

Your internet can go down anytime.



> Now I don't like steam but at least you can play steam games offline.


Not all games can be played offline. Some still need online authentication. Blizzard has their own digital distribution for their games.

EDIT: http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/diablo-iii-starter-edition-guest-pass
You can still try the game out. :/


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Finally the 15th. Going to buy it this morning, but will still have to wait until servers come up.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

WHICH OF YOU LUCKY BEGGERS HAVE THE GAME BEFORE ME THEN?
It's going to be sitting at home waiting for me..........


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

ill hopefully be getting mine tonight on my way home


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

Fail launch. Servers have been live for 30 minutes but no one can connect


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

Welp, Time to torrent it. 

hh33h33


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Error 37!!!!!


----------



## theOrganicMachine (Mar 13, 2012)

FINALLY got in haha. Now I have to wait for my friend. :blank


----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)

*I wanted to play Diablo3 but then I took an Error37 to the knee !*


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

wolfsblood said:


> *I wanted to play Diablo3 but then I took an Error37 to the knee !*


You realise you're going to have to be shot for that joke, right?

Best Regards, Error37


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

I haven't played the series yet.

Do people play singleplayer or multiplayer?
Is it one of those franchises you only buy for multiplayer like for instance Call of Duty?


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Kingpin said:


> I haven't played the series yet.
> 
> Do people play singleplayer or multiplayer?
> Is it one of those franchises you only buy for multiplayer like for instance Call of Duty?


Well the singleplayer and multiplayer is the same game story in Diablo 3
The only difference is that in multiplayer you play alongside others. :um


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Random request, but please can you guys not post any spoilers in this thread ; just incase. :um

Some of us won't be playing for about a week.


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

lolol. Maintenance. Somehow I knew the servers would blow up right when it started. Only 4 me..


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

This game has been something of a nightmare to get set up. First I had a hell of a time getting it to download correctly, then the AMD catalyst 12.4 fiasco happened, then I worked my way through THREE different errors during installation, only for the last one to require re-downloading the game to make it work.

And now that I have surpassed these trials, the authentication server is over-stressed and I can't get to the character creation screen. I'm sure I will be able to play some day... right?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Somebody pick me up so we can go steal it. 



Cuz poor.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> Somebody pick me up so we can go steal it.
> 
> Cuz poor.


If you lived in the UK, we would do a drive-by stealing :um


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

NatureFellow said:


> If you lived in the UK, we would do a drive-by stealing :um


Lmao. Yea, we would... and we WILL. When are you gonna start playing?


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

Kingpin said:


> I haven't played the series yet.
> 
> Do people play singleplayer or multiplayer?
> Is it one of those franchises you only buy for multiplayer like for instance Call of Duty?


Multiplayer isn't competitive like other multiplayer games and its more of a cooperative game(and if it is, it shouldn't be). There is/was PvP but its rather stupid especially in the first game because they were mostly hacked characters. I can't remember anything about D2 PvP, only that it exists.

You play for the single player experience and/or sharing the experience with friends.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> Lmao. Yea, we would... and we WILL. When are you gonna start playing?


lmao that GIF is so, so true.
Well I'm gonna play this weekend when I get home. :um

Kinda glad I didn't get to play from release day.
Apparently lots of Error 37 :b


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

NatureFellow said:


> lmao that GIF is so, so true.
> Well I'm gonna play this weekend when I get home. :um
> 
> Kinda glad I didn't get to play from release day.
> Apparently lots of Error 37 :b


Yea, that's the upside l0l not having to sit on ur PC for hours waiting for them to sort out the errors and bs that come with launch days.

;_; I won't get the game til the first week of June then like I'm going to be gone for about a month and 2 weeks so I won't even be able to play it, lmao. Ah, life. QUEST.... FOR THE BOTH OF US, BFF. weeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)




----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I bought my boyfriend a copy.  He is taking a week off from work to play it and I shall me staying at house accompanying him.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

MidnightBlu said:


> I bought my boyfriend a copy.  He is taking a week off from work to play it and I shall me staying at house accompanying him.


that lucky son of a ...


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn,I'm so glad it got released.. I'm looking forward to buy it as soon as I get enough money,untill then can anyone gimme a guest pass please ?  I really wanna play it right naow but I don't have moneys


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Glue said:


> Sure. I'm at work right now, but when I get home I'll PM it to you.


Really? Thanks alot!!!


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

how long were the servers down for yesterday ?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Schizoidas said:


>


Good lord...what is that?


----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)

Schizoidas said:


>


Wow that is too funny!!! Take a chill pill dude.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

lvl 53, hell monsters are a pisstake


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, this thread dropped to page 2. Everyone must be too into the game to bother posting here


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Ugh, finally finished it on normal mode after 2 days of error 3007 every 5 minutes.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awesome game when the latency is alright. Why can't Blizz get Aussie servers


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Whos playing on the Americas servers and who's on the EU servers ?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

*My copy of the Diablo III Collector's Edition...*


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

So on top of destroyed the art style and making it look like WoW, adding an auction house that requires the use of real money, and destroying the whole RPG element by eliminating any choice in stats and skills, you can't play if you're not online? To make an analogy, the executives in charge have turned what was a pretty, talented, unique, interesting, and deeply talented singer into a pop diva who doesn't even write her own crappy music, who is completely reliant on a shallow veneer of makeup and plastic surgery for beauty, and and mass advertisement, rather than substance, for her popularity. Where she originally cared about the music and fans, now all she and those who control her care about is the money they suck out of her old fans that hold on to the hope that she is the same talented singer they loved, and the new fanboys/girls who bought into the advertisements and hype shoved down their throats. 

When I saw the first screenshot I figured this would just be a polished turd, but go activision for not forgetting to garnish it with diarrhea.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

lonelyjew said:


> So on top of destroyed the art style and making it look like WoW, adding an auction house that requires the use of real money, and destroying the whole RPG element by eliminating any choice in stats and skills, you can't play if you're not online? To make an analogy, the executives in charge have turned what was a pretty, talented, unique, interesting, and deeply talented singer into a pop diva who doesn't even write her own crappy music, who is completely reliant on a shallow veneer of makeup and plastic surgery for beauty, and and mass advertisement, rather than substance, for her popularity. Where she originally cared about the music and fans, now all she and those who control her care about is the money they suck out of her old fans that hold on to the hope that she is the same talented singer they loved, and the new fanboys/girls who bought into the advertisements and hype shoved down their throats.
> 
> When I saw the first screenshot I figured this would just be a polished turd, but go activision for not forgetting to garnish it with diarrhea.


Can't agree more,that's what I was telling a friend of mine...


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Rushed to Inferno difficulty in the first 2-3 days and I'm bored of it already :[


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I love how they schedule server maintenance around Australian peak time. Lovely. :yawn


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nefury said:


> Rushed to Inferno difficulty in the first 2-3 days and I'm bored of it already :[


Bored huh? Why dont you help me level up ?


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Insane1 said:


> Bored huh? Why dont you help me level up ?


Sounds boring  besides, playing solo is the easiest option


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

lonelyjew said:


> and destroying the whole RPG element by eliminating any choice in stats and skills.


Back in D2 you could make a full melee sorc and it could play in hell with the big boys. There's no such creativity in Diablo 3.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

lonelyjew said:


> So on top of destroyed the art style and making it look like WoW, adding an auction house that requires the use of real money, and destroying the whole RPG element by eliminating any choice in stats and skills, you can't play if you're not online? To make an analogy, the executives in charge have turned what was a pretty, talented, unique, interesting, and deeply talented singer into a pop diva who doesn't even write her own crappy music, who is completely reliant on a shallow veneer of makeup and plastic surgery for beauty, and and mass advertisement, rather than substance, for her popularity. Where she originally cared about the music and fans, now all she and those who control her care about is the money they suck out of her old fans that hold on to the hope that she is the same talented singer they loved, and the new fanboys/girls who bought into the advertisements and hype shoved down their throats.
> 
> When I saw the first screenshot I figured this would just be a polished turd, but go activision for not forgetting to garnish it with diarrhea.


If ever there was an over-reaction....this would be it.
/10WallsOfText :um


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

NatureFellow said:


> If ever there was an over-reaction....this would be it.
> /10WallsOfText :um


Eh, it was more from frustration of the direction gaming (as well as music and movies) has gone in general.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

lonelyjew said:


> Eh, it was more from frustration of the direction gaming (as well as music and movies) has gone in general.


Would you recommend Diablo 3?


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

They are updating the European servers atm, stopped me mid-thrust on Nightmare mode. :um


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Guys gimme your battletags/e-mails so I can add ya to the friend list. (Im on Europe)


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

NatureFellow#2247

I am EU's #1 baddie.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

The Sleeping Dragon said:


> Would you recommend Diablo 3?




For $15 you can get the Baldur's gate 4 in 1 boxset, which has Baldur's gate I and II as well as their expansions. So for only 25% of the cost, you get two games which are qualitatively better in every way minus graphics. If you haven't played these, you (and everyone else) should check them out.


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Personally enjoy diablo 3.. just no friends to play with.. pm me if you want to throw your battle tags out.. just started nightmare if it matters.. willing to play with people ahead or behind me (share gear if you want) game permitting... anyway lemme know... personally I enjoy the game.. i'm not a lifer.. i like to jump in and out when I have the time... played D1 D2.. D3 is kind of dumbed down but I don't mind it considering my life is much more busier these days and it helps me to keep up with the ones who play non stop


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

loophole said:


> Personally enjoy diablo 3.. just no friends to play with.. pm me if you want to throw your battle tags out.. just started nightmare if it matters.. willing to play with people ahead or behind me (share gear if you want) game permitting... anyway lemme know... personally I enjoy the game.. i'm not a lifer.. i like to jump in and out when I have the time... played D1 D2.. D3 is kind of dumbed down but I don't mind it considering my life is much more busier these days and it helps me to keep up with the ones who play non stop


I'm at the start of NIGHTMARE too, are you an EU?


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

lonelyjew said:


> For $15 you can get the Baldur's gate 4 in 1 boxset, which has Baldur's gate I and II as well as their expansions. So for only 25% of the cost, you get two games which are qualitatively better in every way minus graphics. If you haven't played these, you (and everyone else) should check them out.


You're comparing two different game styles, and I am not saying Baldurs Gate is bad because they are good games. If you don't like the direction Diablo 3 is going from what was said, try similar titles. I don't mean to persuade anyone of anything. Similar titles out or coming soon are: Torchlight 2 $20, pretty much the founders of Blizzard North who made the first two Diablos are here. Their goal is to get the first Torchlight out before Diablo 3 ; Path of Exile, still in closed beta but its going to be f2p. I don't recommend Mythos.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

gorbulas said:


> You're comparing two different game styles, and I am not saying Baldurs Gate is bad because they are good games. If you don't like the direction Diablo 3 is going from what was said, try similar titles. I don't mean to persuade anyone of anything. Similar titles out or coming soon are: Torchlight 2 $20, pretty much the founders of Blizzard North who made the first two Diablos are here. Their goal is to get the first Torchlight out before Diablo 3 ; Path of Exile, still in closed beta but its going to be f2p. I don't recommend Mythos.


You're right, they are different. I bought the first torchlight hearing good things, but the gameplay was even more shallow than Diablo 2's, and Diablo 3 seems to take it to a whole new level. The thing about D2 was that while there was a story, and you could build your character in ways you wanted, it was still a game based on chasing incremental number improvements, which is a very easy way to make an addicting game without requiring much actual substance. Diablo 3 does away with any sort of character customization in lieu of putting all of that numbers game on equipment (after level 60 that's all that there is to improve your character) which will drive everyone to the auction house, making them a lot more money. They made the game more shallow so they can make more money, and I find that utterly disgusting.


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

nuuu cow levels... I'm at such a disappoint. 8[

I DON"T WANT RAINBOWY STUFF! I WANTS COWS! WTF IS THIS!?!?


----------



## Andreth (Oct 31, 2011)

Man, I went into a frenzy playing D3 since it came out. Got up to inferno difficulty but it was taking forever to kill the final boss so I just stopped. The Wizard is pretty ridiculous. After getting to inferno all I basically saw were other Wizards and DHs lol, they can kill stuff so much faster than the other classes. Though I dunno what else to do with the game now since it seems all there is to do in inferno difficulty is to farm gear, no level progression anymore or anything.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

can anyone talk me into buying this game? Ive been on the fence for months on buying it and still there since its release.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Why would you want to spend $60 on a game with so little actually going for it? Just because the transformers movies were advertised relentlessly, and just because a ridiculous amount of people were willing to fork over their money to see them doesn't mean they were good, or even worth watching.


----------



## nSwany (Jul 21, 2011)

Hah, just picked up the game today and am stuck on the installation screen(0%). Great game Blizzard.


----------



## Arterius (Apr 3, 2012)

It's pretty cool how the entire game feels laggy even after turning all the settings to low.


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

It's fun until about Inferno Act 2, at which point it just becomes painfully obvious that any further progression will require weeks of mindless grinding and AH shenanigans. At that junction, sane players have been dropping off like flies.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Yah got to inferno act 2 and I generally DGAF anymore. Game got stale fast. I don't really see the point in mindlessly grinding and surfing the AH lol. Also the itemization is horrible in this game its just blue and yellows throughout NM, Hell, and inf. It seems like Blizz intentionally did this so that we'd be forced to peruse the RMAH and line their pockets. Back to Skyrim I guess


----------



## Bre1491 (May 28, 2012)

*Ah*

Yeah i'm already having to surf the Ah all the time and grind and im only on Hell mode. Can't get anything to drop or make them with the right stats and lvling up jcing and bsing costs a butt load making it hard to buy stuff from the AH. Oh well i guess as long as I do public games I should be okay. At least for a little bit longer lol and just deal with squishing all the time 
. XD


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Arterius said:


> It's pretty cool how the entire game feels laggy even after turning all the settings to low.


Indeed, that's the major problem I have with it too. But aside from that it has been fun.


----------



## Oricul (Apr 25, 2012)

So... How about that downtimes/crashes/not ready for launch/glitchy game?

(FYI; I was playing D3, and have been since launch, but like everyone else, am rather upset.)


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

Is anyone else stuck on hell mode? I dont really know what im doing wrong


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

It's kind of hilarious that PC Gamer gave it a 90/100 but yet absolutely hate on the online only requirement. 

If its too easy, they're going to ramp up the difficulty in the upcoming patches.


----------



## ImaDinosaur (Feb 6, 2012)

Been trying to run through inferno with my monk, but with the current state of drops and the loot table, it's so annoying when every other rare I get ends up having completely useless stats like pickup range and life on kill :/


----------



## Wreckless (Jul 29, 2011)

I love the game, but I'm probably going to sell it soon.
Summer is coming up, I'd like to leave my house at least once lol.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm almost to Belial right now on Inferno Act 2, but I die so often it's not even fun. I farmed the Royal Crypts yesterday in Act 1 for about 1.8mil, then spent most of it on some new gear, but I'm still having trouble with some of the rare packs in Act 2. I'm 26k life and 32k damage right now, and 300-400 in my resistances. I checked on the forums and most people suggest shelling out at least 5mil on gear (3mil at least on a weapon) to progress past Act 2. I see people who have already finished Inferno with mediocre gear and I just have no clue how they do it.



Wreckless said:


> I love the game, but I'm probably going to sell it soon.
> Summer is coming up, I'd like to leave my house at least once lol.


You're so cool man. What's outside like? I hear the graphics are awesome!


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

130 hours, 50k DPS (unbuffed) DH, millions in gold worth of gear, Act III Inf...... as of now, total snooze fest. Seriously, I am burnt out. 

Nearly all gear revolves around the GAH and soon the RMAH. Everything (progression/gear) is funneling nicely (poor choice of word) into the auction houses.

$60 to play, untold $$$ to win.

*edit*

I did not really want to be so gloomly. The game is fun, colorful (lol), challenging (sometimes), and a great way to hang out with friends (har har)..... IMO, worth the $60. 130hours for $60, yeah, beats ME3 with **** endings or RAGE with only 13h of gameplay.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Damn... Losing HC characters to disconnects.


----------

